# Powerline wird nicht mehr erkannt



## 91bigjoker (20. Februar 2013)

Im November habe ich mir das AVM Powerlin 530E Set zugelegt. Hat bis gestern auch alles funktioniert. 
Nun zu mein Aufbau:

Im Erdgeschoss: 

1x Powerline mit AVM Fritz!Box 6360 verbunden 

Im Obergeschoss:

1x Powerline mit AVM Fritz!Box 7141 verbunden

aber seit gestern abend wird der Powerline adapter im Obergeschoss in der Steckdose nicht mehr erkannt.

Habe es im Schlafzimmer ausprobiert da wird geht  es wieder. 

Nur da will  ich das nicht haben die Technik sondern im Arbeitszimmer.

Aber woran liegt das jetzt??


----------



## PAN1X (20. Februar 2013)

Funktionieren denn andere Geräte an der Steckdose im Erdgeschoss? Wenn nein, dann weißt du ja, woran es liegt. 

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

Hängen die vielleicht in langen Verteilerdosen-Ketten?  Da reagieren die nicht so gut drauf, wenns geht immer direkt in die Wand mit denen. 

Ansonsten: Läuft die Steckdose?   Irgendwo was im Stromkreis geändert, ne Sicherung raus?


----------



## 91bigjoker (20. Februar 2013)

es funktionieren alle Steckdosen im haus ausserdem sind alle Sicherungen in Ordnung


nein die hängen an der normalen Steckdose und wie gesagt es hat ja im Arbeitszimmer seit November funktioniert.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

Hmm, es hat nach 3 Monaten einfach so aufgehört zu funktionieren ...

Klingt für mich fast nach einem Defekt.  Was sagen denn die Status-LEDs?


----------



## 91bigjoker (20. Februar 2013)

also habe im obergeschoss jede steckdose ausprobiert 

power led leuchtet
LAN  Led nicht
powerline led leuchtet in manchen steckdosen ja und in anderen nicth nehme ich aber dann nochmals die gleiche steckdose leuchtet die led ncht.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

Insofern du nicht in einem uralten Haus mit schwankenden Spannungen lebst,  würde ich dann mal sagen, der dlan-Adapter hat einen weg.  Die Stromversorgung sollte ja schließlich immer funktionieren.

Es sei denn, im Handbuch steht noch eine besodnere Bedeutung für sowas   Schonmal reingeguckt?


----------



## 91bigjoker (20. Februar 2013)

naja steht das wenn die powerline led nicht leuchtet kein kompatibles powerline geät gefunden wurde


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

91bigjoker schrieb:


> naja steht das wenn die powerline led nicht leuchtet kein kompatibles powerline geät gefunden wurde


 
Von was reden wir jetzt,  Strom oder LAN ?


----------



## 91bigjoker (20. Februar 2013)

es geht um strom....wenn ich ein LAN gerät verbinde leuchtet sofort die LAN led grün....nur die powerline led geht nicht an und fritz.box wird auch nur 1 powerline adapter angezeigt...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

Das klingt für mich wie gesagt, als ob der zweite überhaupt nicht angeht. Als hätte er keinen Strom/wäre durchgebrannt.


----------



## 91bigjoker (20. Februar 2013)

an manchen steckdosen geht powerline led ca. für 5 sec. an und dann geht sie wieder aus


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

Also, hab mir die Dinger gerade mal genau angeguckt:

Es gibt ja 3 LEDs:  
-eine allgemeine Betriebs-LED, die angeht wenn die Dinger Strom bekommen.
-eine LAN-LED wird wohl für die Verbindung stehen
-die PowerLine sagt offensichtlich, ob du normale 100mbit/s hast oder mehr.

Was davon ist jetzt an und was ist aus?


----------



## KarlSchmidtz21 (20. Februar 2013)

Es ist wichti dass sie :

- keine Verbindung zum Erweiterungs-Boxen
- DHCP auf den router
- max 100M normalerweise

Ich hoffe das es hat geholfen!


----------



## 91bigjoker (20. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also, hab mir die Dinger gerade mal genau angeguckt:
> 
> Es gibt ja 3 LEDs:
> -eine allgemeine Betriebs-LED, die angeht wenn die Dinger Strom bekommen.
> ...



im anhang bild von der anleitung.

die letzte led geht kurz an für ca. 5 sec und wieder aus oder sie geht gar nicht an....im fritzbox (6360)  menü  wird auch nur noch  ein powerline adapter angezeigt also denke ich mal das der andere defekt ist...weil bevor alles funktioniert waren da beide adapter aufgeführt


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

Wie ich das System verstehe, sollte es auch mit ausgeschalteter Powerline-LED eine Verbindung geben, was sagen denn die oberen beiden LEDs?  

Hast du die beiden Adapter mal ausgetauscht?  Wird der problematische Adapter denn an der fritzbox erkannt, wenn du ihn dort direkt anschließt?


----------



## 91bigjoker (21. Februar 2013)

so habe beide adapter ausgetauscht...jetzt läuft wieder alles problemlos....

danke für die hilfe....


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Februar 2013)

91bigjoker schrieb:


> so habe beide adapter ausgetauscht...jetzt läuft wieder alles problemlos....
> 
> danke für die hilfe....


 
Seltsam,  aber hauptsache es läuft


----------

